# subcontractor needed in plymouth/northville area



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i have aquired a large account for the remainder of the season and am being forced to subcontract 2 of our lots out for plowing...one is in 5 and sheldon area.,..... and one is at 6-mile and bradner area which will require the use of a snow blower for the walks....both are medium sized jobs

Must have reliable plow truck and snow blower

Also have 2 positions avalible as ride along sidewalk guys for a couple of trucks.


Anyone interested please respond.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I could be interested. I would like to see the sites. Call me (734) 320-4700
Mike


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Still waiting to hear from you...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

check your pms, i sent ya one the other day


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

hey 5-sheldon area would be of interest.i do work up on Fogg Street...

[email protected]


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

fogg street is where it is....15155 fogg st.....its the fist building off five mile.....right behind Flo-tec


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I would be interested in them I'm out of Waterford and am in the Northville area often.

Mark


----------

